# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  10 khách sạn giá rẻ Singapore tốt nhất theo bình chọn của khách du lịch

## nguyetnt

Khách sạn Aqueen Hotel
Các khách sạn giá rẻ Singapore được đánh giá bởi các du khách thành viên Trip Advisor (cộng đồng du lịch lớn nhất thế giới) theo bộ tiêu chí Khách sạn giá trị bao gồm yếu tố “Giá trị” (giá không đắt so với chất lượng), “Vị trí”, “Chất lượng giấc ngủ”, “Phòng”, “Sạch sẽ” và “Dịch vụ“. Xin lưu ý cụm từ “khách sạn giá rẻ” ở đây là theo tiêu chuẩn của Singapore – nơi có giá khách sạn thuộc loại đắt nhất khu vực. 10 khách sạn sau có xếp hạng “Khách sạn Giá trị” (Value Hotel) cao nhất trong phân khúc 1-2-2.5 sao tính đến ngày 01/03/2012:

1. Backpacker Hostel @ Little Red Dot (Nhà nghỉ) 
Địa chỉ: 125 Lavender street, Singapore

Little Red Dot là nhà nghỉ (hostel) nằm cạnh phố Lavender street, gần với sân vận động Jalan Besar. Nhà nghỉ giá rẻ này gồm có 8 phòng dorm (giường tầng để nhiều người ở chung phòng), sử dụng chung toilet và miễn phí wifi.  Nhà nghỉ cũng có nhà hàng, tủ an toàn (safety boxes). Các du khách đánh giá rất cao dịch vụ và sự tận tình của nhân viên – đặc biệt là anh Jonathan.

2. Khách sạn Strand Hotel (2.5 sao)
Địa chỉ: 25 Bencoolen Street, Singapore
Strand Hotel nằm trên phố Bencoolen, gần với khu Bugis. Từ khách sạn có thể đi bộ ra Orchard Road. Khách sạn này được đánh giá rất cao về vị trí.

3. Khách sạn Fragrance Emerald (2 sao)
Địa chỉ: 20 Lorong 6 Geylang, Singapore,
Fragrance Emerald thuộc chuỗi khách sạn giá rẻ Fragrance của Singapore. Khách sạn này nằm ở ngoại vi khu Geylang, điểm yếu của khách sạn này là không gần MRT. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn tìm khách sạn ở khu Geylang thì đây là lựa chọn hàng đầu

4. Ambassador Transit Hotel Terminal 1 (2.5 sao)
Địa chỉ: Tầng 3, Sân bay Changi Airport Terminal 1, Singapore
Khách sạn giá rẻ này phù hợp với những du khách quá cảnh tại Singapore, muốn tìm một nơi nghỉ ngơi trước khi bay tiếp.

5. Aqueen Hotel Balestier (2.5 sao)
Địa chỉ: 387 Balestier Road, Singapore
Aqueen nằm trên phố Balestier, không xa khu vực Little India. Khách sạn này có internet miễn phí và gần bến xe bus.

6. Khách sạn Aqueen Hotel Lavender (2.5 sao)
Địa chỉ: 139 Lavender Street, Singapore 338739, Singapore
Một khách sạn Aqueen nữa lọt vào danh sách binh chọn, Aqueen Lavender nằm trên phố Lavender, cũng không xa khu Little India. Khách sạn này gần một khu food court nên rất tiện cho việc ăn uống

7. Mayo Inn (2 sao)
Địa chỉ: 9 Jalan Besar, Singapore
Mayo Inn gần Sim Lim Square và khu vực Little India. Cũng giống như các khách sạn 2 sao giá rẻ khác, phòng của Mayo Inn sạch và nhỏ.

8. Victoria Hotel (2 sao)
Địa chỉ: 87 Victoria Street | South, Singapore 188016, Singapore
Khách sạn Victoria nằm trên đường Victoria, không xa Bugis Junction Mall.

9. Hotel 81 Dickson (2 sao)
Địa chỉ: 3 Dickson Road, Singapore
Khách sạn giá rẻ này thuộc chuỗi 81, nằm trong khu phố Dickson gần với Little India và Bugis, từ đó có thể đi bộ ra Sim Lim Square và Bugis. Phòng nhỏ, sạch, không có ăn sáng.

10. Value Hotel Balestier và Value Thomson (2 sao)
Địa chỉ: Balestier Road, Singapore.
Hai khách sạn giá rẻ này thuộc chuỗi Value Hotel. Value Hotel Balestier nằm gần bến xe buýt trên phố Balestier. Điểm yếu của khách sạn này là hơi xa MRT. Khách sạn Value Thompson có thêm bể bơi.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## lunas2

Khi nào sang Sing tìm mấy ks này nghỉ cho rẻ... :cuoi:

----------


## anhduc83

du lịch Singapor khá là dễ đi. Chỉ cần có hộ chiếu và ít tiền là có thể đi dc rồi. Nếu có điều kiện nên đi du lịch Thái Lan nữa, cũng rất nhiều điểm để thăm quan.

----------


## dung89

Rẻ đến mức nào sao không ghi giá @@

----------


## hoaban

Đúng rồi, không ghi giá thì biết thế nào??

----------


## nguoiduathu

sao không ghi giá sao biết dc có rẽ hay k?

----------


## kohan

Khách sạn nhìn đẹp nhỉ? Không biết giá như nào

----------

